# Pioneer Inno Rebate Question



## Scratch (Dec 27, 2003)

Where is the Pioneer Inno serial number located? I need it for my $50 rebate from Pioneer, but can't seem to locate it. All I can find are the LC# and Radio ID.

Thanks in advance


----------

